# Tivoland/HealeyDave



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi folks,

Anyone seen any posts form HealeyDave (of Tivoland fame) recently? I have a couple of eMails out to him and normally he is very quick on the replies.

Hope he's just on vacation and it's not something more ominous....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure it's just a glitch. Don't panic just yet


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

still here, just 

Not noticed any emails will go check.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I sent you a PM and an eMail - if they don't show up, I'm at [email protected]


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

PS I received your eMail at my demon address and I have replied to it. Also, you should have a PM here from me.........


----------

